# Is it worth asking if doctor will do blood tests?



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi,
I'm due to go to an open evening at LWC Darlington next week which I've been told that if I attend I can get free consultation.

I know that clinic will need to test mine and my partner's blood, just wondering if it would save time and money by asking doctor if he would do it?

Anyone else been to LWC Darlington and been allowed to use doctor's blood results  -  or can they not refuse to use doctors?


Thanks


Joanne


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

hi again

My doctors refused to do it for free, they can charge but it work out £100 less, I prefer to pay the extra and have it done at the clinic, At least if they are wrong or they test for the wrong stuff its the clinic fault and they are responsible to sort it out.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my Gp does my IVF (not Egg sharing)  bloods and I went to  GUM clinic for my HIV etc 
Some will some won't but no harm in asking, and even £100 buys a lot of nappies!!

L x


----------

